

2011 Make Magazine Interview with Bre Pettis - jasongullickson
http://blog.makezine.com/2011/10/06/makes-exclusive-interview-with-bre-pettis-of-makerbot-life-10m-in-funding-and-beyond/

======
southpolesteve
"The investors are investing in us as innovators and our ability to execute on
a vision. Being open source means that our users are our best collaborators.
Open source hardware is a viable business model!"

